
Ask HN: Is it really that easy to erase someone's iphone? - hellofunk
This FBI vs Apple conflict seems to be about FBI&#x27;s request that Apple disable the auto-erase feature on iOS devices that kicks in after X bad unlock codes are entered (I think 10).<p>Does this mean that you can pick up anyone&#x27;s iphone and within a few minutes erase everything on it just by entering a few bad codes?
======
mattkrea
They have to have this feature enabled. It will tell you "x tries remaining"
after entering a bad PIN. You'd have to be a real asshole to do this though.

~~~
hellofunk
So presumably the phone the FBI wants to unlock, the terrorist in fact had
this feature enabled.

------
KiDD
No. To enable this feature you would need to enter the passcode for the phone
to make any changes.

